# Hey all



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello, I am 20 years old and live about 10 mins from Lake Placid, NY. I skied all my life pretty much, one day we got a huge powder storm. I put down the skis, grabbed a board, and took a lesson. Now my skis are gone and I have a new board. Very fun and I love it. Go about every day up to Whiteface Mt, hope to keep going until end of seasons. See ya all around.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

welcome to the forums. this place is full of useful information if you dig. there's also quite the characters here too. enjoy


----------

